
YC SuS library Growth list with track feature - firatcan
https://jooseph.com/modules/88
======
firatcan
Hello everyone,

I shared YC SuS W2020 Growth List from YC library in our platform(I referenced
YC SuS W2020).

For the ones who doesn't know what is: It is a list of resources for
understanding and implementing growth tactics into your startup.

So with our product

\- You can track the resource you clicked last

\- You can like and dislike resource to guide others and rank the list.

